# Six Time Lottery Winner!



## fmdog44 (Feb 2, 2021)

It would be nice to know the size of the previous five winners and the odds of winning six times.
Idaho man wins lottery for the sixth time with $250,000 jackpot prize (msn.com)


----------



## MrPants (Feb 2, 2021)

With luck like that, I'd normally say; "You should buy a lottery ticket!" But clearly he does


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 3, 2021)

I've read about a multiple winner in the past. I wonder if this is the same person.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 3, 2021)

i have known many who spend a set amount weekly on lottery ...... some out of habit ... some truly believing their day will come .

i have bought in past and when jackpots are high more of a daydream about what would i do with the money then the numbers are drawn and the dream ends. 
I used to be more set in my thought that some if they were to save that same amount and invested they would be ahead  ( many of those i knew never won anything very large ) but someone would win even amounts like 10k -25K etc .............and it fueled that they would be better off to keep playing and hit another smaller amount if not the BIG prize.....
some of these multiple winners spend a decent amount be fore they won


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 3, 2021)

He should sit on top of a lightning rod just to see.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Feb 4, 2021)

I’m the same line of thought as Jeni. I have a neighbour who always talks about how much she wins. I asked her one day if she knew how much she lost and she had no idea. I realize for some gambling is entertainment but this woman is on a small disability pension so I do worry about her but also realize she’s an adult and I have no say in what she chooses to spend her money on.


----------

